# Scope on a Benjamin air rifle?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have an older Benjamin pump air rifle that shoots the .177 cal pellets. It is the old "tootsie roll pump" type Benjamin from the 1960's. I would like to put a scope on it and was wondering if anyone ever put a scope on one and how do you do it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are some resources:
http://www.pyramydair.com/
http://www.bkltech.com/default.asp
I use BKL rings on my CZ rimfire, they are very nicely made.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen them mounted on Benjamins before. They use a clamp type base that clamps onto the barrel. I think you use standard .22 clamp on rings to mount the scope. I see them on the internet for about $12 at walmart.com
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Benjamin-...-for-Models-392-397-and-Sheridan-CB9/20753531


----------

